# Columbia Fire Arrow, What Year?



## Bentspokes (Feb 13, 2018)

I have this "bell tank" sitting on the shelf for the last 30-40 years; Rather than a horn, it has a bell, which works just fine . It is NOS or an early take off. Before I consider selling it, I would like to know what year it is for.


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 1, 2018)

No clue on the year but it would look great on my shelf!!  Very nice tank!   If you think about selling please LMK.

Mike


----------



## Intense One (Mar 2, 2018)

Bentspokes said:


> View attachment 754262 View attachment 754263 View attachment 754265 View attachment 754266 I have this "bell tank" sitting on the shelf for the last 30-40 years; Rather than a horn, it has a bell, which works just fine . It is NOS or an early take off. Before I consider selling it, I would like to know what year it is for.



I have one similar but not in the same condition as yours.  I'm thinking -'59-'60 Fire arrow bike


----------



## Intense One (Mar 2, 2018)

Intense One said:


> I have one similar but not in the same condition as yours.  I'm thinking pre-'59 Fire arrow bike



I believe yours and my tanks are off a girls FireArrow bike like in this picture.  Year unknown. '60?


----------



## Bentspokes (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks for the help.
Did the boy's Fire Arrow and the girl's Fire Arrow use the same tank?
Would someone post a picture of the boy's model?


----------



## Bentspokes (Mar 14, 2018)

I really think that the tank that I have is for a boy's bike. The shape of the front of the tank, and the way it is notched for the head tube, would be for a boy's bike ( mounted horizontally)


----------

